# [SC2] Lags im Multiplayer



## Leandros (26. April 2011)

Moin, 

seid geraumer Zeit habe ich extreme Lags im Multiplayer von Starcraft 2. Egal ob ich auf High, Ultra oder Extreme Zocke. Auf Low sind sie nur minimal aber auch vorhanden. Sehe aber nicht ein auf Low zu Zocken! Mein System müsste Starcraft 2 Flüssig darstellen können. 

Im Singleplayer habe ich durchgehend 60 FPS und alles läuft Smooth. Im MP habe ich allerdings Frame Drops, was doch daraufhin deutet das nicht mein Internet dran Schuld ist, oder? Habe ein paar Tipps aus verschiedenen Foren befolgt, z.B die Uploads von Prüfsummen meiner Netzwerk Karte Deaktiviert. Hat nichts geholfen. Ich kann die Lags auch nicht rekonstruieren. Sie treten nicht nach einem Schema auf, habe ich das Gefühl. 

Mein System: CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 965 @ 4 GHz (Temperatur bei Prime95 52°)
GPU: AMD Radeon HD 5870 (Temperatur bei Furmark 78°)
MB: Asus M4A89GTD PRO/USB3
RAM: 4 GiB G.Skill DDR3-1333

Nebenbei Laufende Programme: Avast! AntiVirus, Teamspeak 3, ATi Tray Tools, DropBox, Fraps und Firefox.


----------



## hempsmoker (27. April 2011)

Hmm.. kling merkwürdig. Mein System ist Schwächer (von der Graka her) aber es läuft eigentlich ziemlich Smooth, außer bei 4on4 mit maxed out Army, da komm ich schon mal ins stottern. Schon mal probiert neu zu installieren?

Aja: Falsches Forum, gehört ins Strategiespielforum .


----------



## Leandros (27. April 2011)

Auf Medium habe ich keine Lags. Aber so möchte ich nicht Spielen.


----------



## TMO (27. April 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> seid geraumer Zeit habe ich extreme Lags im Multiplayer von Starcraft 2.


 

heißt das: Die Lags waren vorher nicht da oder waren sie schon immer da?
Also ich hab nen i5 und eine deutlich schlechtere Graka und auf high zock ich das ganze und hab keine probleme aber im Singleplayer hab ich ab und zu einige Lags gehabt(~30fps).
Ich würde also bei dir auf das Internet tippen.
Wie sieht's aus: Wlan oder Lan?

Edit: btw: Was hast du für einen CPU-Kühler? @4ghz und bei prime nur 52 grad?


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (27. April 2011)

Das nächste mal gleich in den StarCraft2 Sammelthread bitte, und nicht für jedes wehwehchen einen eigen Thread eröffnen 
---

Ich habe bei meinen Laptop ein viel schwächeres System als du und spiele 4vs4 recht flüssig, also muss der Fehler bei dir an der Software Seite liegen.
Alles upgedatet, Windows, Directx, Treiber usw usw ??
Hast du schon das von Blizzard mitgelieferte Tool Reparieren ausgeführt ? (ist im Installationsordner)
Hast du softwaremäßig irgendwas verändert bevor es nicht mehr rund lief ?
Einen Kompletten Virenscann würde ich auch mal empfehlen - kann ja nie schaden 
Probiere mal alle unnötigen Programme die im Hintergrund laufen zu schließen (Tools oder TreiberUtillitys usw...) und teste es noch einmal.
---
Nachtrag: Wie es TMO schon angedeutet hat kann es auch an Wlan liegen, Wlan ist sehr Lag anfällig besonders in StarCraft2.


----------



## Leandros (27. April 2011)

Es sind ja FPS Drops. Manchmal limitiert sich die FPS auf 17 ich muss Pausieren, raus und wieder rein Tabben und danach läuft es erst wieder Flüssig. 



> Wie sieht's aus: Wlan oder Lan?


Lan. Ich sitze ca. 0,5m vom Router entfernt. Speedtest: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Pingtest: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Habe 30k Internet von Kabel Deutschland)



> Edit: btw: Was hast du für einen CPU-Kühler? @4ghz und bei prime nur 52 grad?


Scythe Mugen 2 mit einem Scythe Slipstream 3000. In einem Antec Twelve Hundred mit sehr guter Belüftung. VCore von 1.392 V für 4013 MHz. 



> Alles upgedatet, Windows, Directx, Treiber usw usw ??


Windows ist immer up2date. SP1 ist seid dem Release druff. DirectX sollte Aktuell sein. Grafikkarten Treiber Version 11.4 RC3. Womit ich bei keinem Spiel bisher Probleme hatte. 



> Hast du schon das von Blizzard mitgelieferte Tool Reparieren ausgeführt ? (ist im Installationsordner)


Nö. Mach ich eben mal. 



> Hast du softwaremäßig irgendwas verändert bevor es nicht mehr rund lief ?


Nicht das ich wüsste.

Edit: Ich Installiere mal 11.3. Vielleicht liegt es daran.


----------



## Shi (27. April 2011)

Hey, bei unserem Familien-Zock-PC haben wir das auch seit einiger Zeit.
Hardware: Athlon 7750BE@ 3Ghz, 2GB Ram, 8800GTS 512, XP Home 32Bit
Settings: etwas niedriger als Mittel, 1280x1024
Es war nicht immer so, aber neuerdings haben wir auch manchmal 1FPS wenn man nur das hauptgebäude mit den 6 Drohnen sieht.
Ich vermute, dass dem guten alten Rechner der (V-)Ram ausgeht, allerdings ging es ja früher
bei deinem dürfte es dieses Problem nicht geben, auch bei meinem (Sig) gibt es das nicht (FullHD, Ultra)


----------



## Leandros (27. April 2011)

Also. Ich habe das Problem gelöst. Habe 11.3 Installiert und SSAA deaktiviert. Denke es liegt an SSAA und nicht an 11.4. 
Jetzt habe ich aber das Problem, das es so lange Dauert zwischen Windows und SC2 zu Tabben. Kann man das irgendwie beheben?


----------



## Froz0ne (17. Juni 2011)

Mitspieler die einfach eine total schlechte Internetverbindung haben, sind es sicher nicht oder? Das nervt manchmal tierisch, wenn irgendwelche Spieler laggen und das ganze Spiel in die Knie zwingen.


----------

